# battery connection for 2007 yamaha 2 stroke 25 hp tiller/pullstart



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Is there a way to connect a battery to my 25 hp yamaha 2 stroke tiller/pullstart??? I am planning on getting a small trolling motor, some lights, and a fw other electronics that I would like to hardwire into my future project skiff and I would like to know if my motor has the capability to charge 1 or 2 batteries so I don't have to manually charge them before each trip. I am decent with marine wiring on larger inboard boats but have no real experience with portable/smaller outboards when it comes to this sort of thing. Just curious so if there is a way please drop some knowledge on me.

thanks

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

More than likely you'll have to add a generator assembly
to the stator plate under the flywheel. Parts diagram here:

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/parts/home.aspx


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Brett, thank you for the link again!!! You are the man!!! Is this something that I might be able to do myself? Or... is it really worth going through the trouble? I am gonna look at the motor very closely tomorrow and then I might try to get a price quote for the generator assembly just to get an idea on what it might cost. Thanks for being so helpful, I am still trying to figure all of this small boat stuff out. I like it alot more than dealing with the big boat hassle. Its just so much more enjoyable. 

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you decide to do this yourself,
invest in an OEM shop manual for your motor.
It'll has pics and instructions and torque specs for the job.
You'll find yourself using it for any and all repairs
as long as you own the motor. Plus it'll add to the selling price,
when that day arrives...


----------

